# Ziemlich beste Freunde: Erster englischer Trailer zum US-Remake



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ziemlich beste Freunde: Erster englischer Trailer zum US-Remake*


				Im ersten Trailer zum US-Remake der französischen Komödie mit demselben Titel sieht man die bekannten Charaktere, die hier von Kevin Hart und Bryan Cranston verkörpert werden. Die beiden unterschiedlichen Männer, die sich aufgrund von Dells Suche nach Arbeit beziehungsweise einer abgelehnten Jobanfrage fürs Arbeitsamt kennenlernen, stellen bald fest, dass sie sich gegenseitig helfen und so ihr Leben von Grund auf verändern können.


				Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ziemlich beste Freunde: Erster englischer Trailer zum US-Remake*


----------



## .oLo. (19. Dezember 2018)

Dieses Remake ist imho genauso unnötig wie Head Full of Honey vom Schweiger...


----------



## gangville (19. Dezember 2018)

kommt keinesfalls an das französische original ran.
da sieht man, was mit wenig budget möglich ist. die schauspieler waren auch krass.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Dezember 2018)

.oLo. schrieb:


> Dieses Remake ist imho genauso unnötig wie Head Full of Honey vom Schweiger...



Och der Film wird ohne den bestimmt besser 

So sind die Amis halt, so what.


----------



## Ion (19. Dezember 2018)

Das ist der letzte Film auf Erden, der ein Remake braucht


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2018)

Sonst verwehre ich mich ja nicht generell Remakes. Aber dieses finde ich auch unnötig.
Der Charme des Originals ist nicht zu übertreffen!


----------



## woerli (19. Dezember 2018)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen....einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten braucht ganz sicher keiner amerikanisierte Version.
Da kann auch der Heisenberg persönlich nichts dran ändern...ganz großer Sympathieverlust!


----------



## gangville (19. Dezember 2018)

ja genau. wie kann Bryan Cranston da mitspielen?


----------



## ZeXes (19. Dezember 2018)

Ziemlich beste Freunde ist ein perfekter Film für sich. 

Eigentlich schon fast ein Skandal davon ein Remake zu machen.

Können die Amis nicht akzeptieren, dass Europäer auch ganz gute Filme machen können?


----------



## Arino (19. Dezember 2018)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Ziemlich beste Freunde ist ein perfekter Film für sich.
> 
> Eigentlich schon fast ein Skandal davon ein Remake zu machen.
> 
> Können die Amis nicht akzeptieren, dass Europäer auch ganz gute Filme machen können?



Können die Europäer nicht akzeptieren, dass die Amis davon nen Remake machen wollen?!
Als wenn euch Pessimisten da was weggenommen würde.. 
Beein Human, Elementary und Shameless sind auch super Remakes.
Wenn der Film floppt, floppt er.. Es besteht aber auch eine geringe Chance, dass der Film evtl gut wird?!


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. Dezember 2018)

Können scvon. Müssen nicht.


----------



## Pilo (19. Dezember 2018)

Sorry, but not sorry...Kevin Hart ist nicht Omar Sy, der "Ziemlich beste Freunde (2011)" durch seine Natürlichkeit und seinen Charme erst zum Leben erweckt. Der Film, im Französischen »Intouchables«, beruht übrigens auf der Autobiografie »Le second souffle« von Philippe Pozzo di Borgo, also auf einer wahren Begebenheit und echten Personen, nämlich Philippe Pozzo di Borgo selbst und seinem Pfleger Abdel Yasmin Sellou.


----------



## fatDOX8 (19. Dezember 2018)

die wollen dem originalen halt nicht auf fr anschauen und ihre syncros sind noch schlechter wie unsere

einzige Möglichkeit : neu machen 

aber total unötig, die Schauspieler wären mir lieber an anderen Werken beschäftigt


----------



## Lotto (19. Dezember 2018)

fatDOX8 schrieb:


> die wollen dem originalen halt nicht auf fr anschauen und ihre syncros sind noch schlechter wie unsere



Die deutschen Synchros gehören zu den weltbesten. Keine Ahnung was Leute immer rummeckern deswegen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2018)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die deutschen Synchros gehören zu den weltbesten. Keine Ahnung was Leute immer rummeckern deswegen.


Sehe ich auch so.

Und vor allem Serien wie "Die Zwei" oder Bud Spencer Filme waren  gerade wegen der deutschen Synchros hier im Land so erfolgreich.


----------



## gangville (19. Dezember 2018)

Ihr müsst euch mal spanische Synchros anhören.
an manchen stellen hört sich das wirklich wie in einem pornofilm an


----------



## facehugger (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin auch ein kleiner Filmjunkie, aber diesen Aufguss werde ich mir gewiss nicht antun. Warum auch, wenn man das grandiose Original einfach liebt...

Gruß


----------



## TomatenKenny (19. Dezember 2018)

fällt den dummen amis nichts besseres ein, als so einen guten film zu verwursten


----------



## Zuriko (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich finde ja das original schon etwas overhyped. Der hat zwar durchaus Herz, aber ist im Grunde genommen auch ein wenig plump und oberflächlich. Beim Original war ja auch der Gänsehaut Soundtrack für die Stimmung verantwortlich, den würde ich noch am ehesten vermissen. 

Solch ein überragender Film war "Ziemlich beste Freunde" jetzt aber auch nicht als dass man ihn nicht neu auflegen könnte. Kevin Hart empfinde ich aber ganz klar als Fehlbesetzung, da hat man gleich den Eindruck eine dumme Comedy zu sehen.


----------



## Hannesjooo (23. Dezember 2018)

Wieder ein Remake von einem Französischem Film, das zwar warscheinlich schlechter ist aber mehr einspielen wird. 
Drei Männer und ein Baby klasse Erwachsenen Comedy, dann von Ammies verstümmeld aber erfolgreicher Tom Selleck und Steve Gutenberg (waren grade die Kassenmagneten)
Little Indian – Der Großstadtindianer Französischer lustiger Jugendfilm zum Saubermannklamauk Kinderfilm Aus dem Dschungel, in den Dschungel 
(auch wenn ich Tim Allen liebe).
Der große Blonde mit dem schwarzen Schuh mit Pierre Richard, super Lusig, zu nem Blödelfilm degradiertmit enem verschwendetem Tom Hanks.....
Wird nicht der letzte Film sein den die Amerikanisieren (Sex und anderes Böses raus, dafür Klamauk und Gewalt rein)
Vll überraschen sie ja dieses mal mit nem anderem Konzept. Die Hausherrin hat schon Karten geordert, was solls. Schlechter als der Verückte mit dem Geigenkasten kanns nicht werden  .


----------

